# Tv Philco intenta encender y se proteje



## orlamarilla (Ago 6, 2015)

Buenas. Tengo este tv 29" philco con chasis 1LG4B10Y0030A de sanyo. La falla que tiene es que intenta encender y a los pocos segundos se apaga, se esta protegiendo. Se llega a escuchar el audio , pero imagen no llega a verse. Medí tensiones de secundario y esto es lo que encontré.
en st-by: +B 141,4v, 16,3v, 10,5v y 23,5v.
Al encenderlo: +B 141,6, 15,5v, 11v y 23,1v. 
Alguna sugerencia? si no encuentro la causa , voy a soltar la r que va hacia el micro en el pin de power fail y lo encenderé a ver que ocurre.
dejo más datos:
ic vertical: LA78041
micro: LA769337M58H0
regulador de fuente: TN6Q04
tr. horizontal: D2634
Adjunto diagrama del mismo. Otra duda que tengo es que si el tv detecta que no esta conectado el yugo y se protege, ya que me pasó en otro tv.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 8, 2015)

falta información, alcanza a encender el tubo? de ser asi aumenta levemetne el screen, para ver si se visualiza una linea blanca al a medio (horizontal) señal que el vertical esta dañado
Chequea tensiones de la fuente y comenta


----------



## orlamarilla (Ago 9, 2015)

en el primer mensaje puse todas las mediciones que hice, y la falla. No puedo verificar eso ya que al encenderlo se apaga. se escucha alta tensión y hay audio


----------



## pandacba (Ago 9, 2015)

No a la fuente si no a lo que sale del trafo horizontal, para saber si hay la tensión que requiere el CI del vetical, si dura unos pocos segundos, si podes hacer lo que te digo, marca la posición del screen y subilo y encendelo con lo que enciend sera suficiente para que puedas ver


----------



## orlamarilla (Ago 9, 2015)

las tensiones en el integrado vertical están correctas, tanto las negativa como la positiva. Me olvide de mencionar que ya había medido eso.
Lo que si note es que al parecer el filamento no se enciende, así que mañana me concentraré en esa parte por que sospecho que no hay tensión de filamento y si mal no recuerdo el power fail tambien detecta eso.


----------



## orlamarilla (Ago 10, 2015)

hola. medí tensión de filamento tengo aprox. 18v ac no se si estará bien. la tensión que va a los amplificadores de color según el diagrama debería de ser 200v y solo tengo 160v en la medición.Podría ser esa una causa del problema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2015)

18 V en filamentos no puede ser 

Cambiá el electrolítico que alimenta los amplificadores de color


----------



## orlamarilla (Ago 10, 2015)

si me pareció demasiado, nose en realidad cuanto debería tener este modelo en particular pero me parece q van desde los 6v a los 9v ac


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2015)

Pero como son pulsos de alta frecuancia (15 kHz) el tester mide cualquier cosa


----------



## orlamarilla (Ago 10, 2015)

eso es algo que no tenía en cuenta, gracias. Cambié el filtro y la tensión sigue igual, no pasa de 163v

con esa tensión , no debería funcionar no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2015)

Nop , cambiale el díodo por las dudas . . .  fijate que no haya alguno de los tres transistores en corto.


----------



## orlamarilla (Ago 10, 2015)

ok. y en caso de que este todo bien y la tensión siga así, supongo que debería ser el flyback el responsable. Por que las tensiones de la fuente están correctas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2015)

Probalo con lámpara de filamentos de 220V 60 Watts en serie con colector del transistor de salida horizontal.

Otra opción es que te fijes todas las salidas del flyback que mediante díodo rápido y capacitor electrolítico alimentan audio , vertical , etc ; es muy común que esos capacitores se pongan casi en corto y pasa eso , enciende y se proteje.

También cambiale los electrolíticos chicos al secundario de la fuente , son de 1 o de 4,7 o de 10 uF , que suelen hacer lo mismo.


----------



## orlamarilla (Ago 10, 2015)

ok. haré las pruebas y comento. muchas gracias por orientarme



surgió otra duda. El diodo que voy a reemplazar tiene nomenclatura U1 83. no encuentro ninguna información ni siquiera reemplazo.

en el diagrama me aparece como DDXLBB017


----------



## orlamarilla (Ago 10, 2015)

Subí el screen y ohhh sorpresa!!!! no tiene color alguno!!! los transistores amplificadores de color están bien asi que como sigo? subo unas fotos.


Solté el diodo que viene de la tensión de filamento hacia el power fail y el tv ya no se protege, lo que querría decir que la falla esta ahí? pero como explico la falta de color?


----------

